# Tractor Wheel Spacers



## jmhoying (Feb 24, 2022)

My lawn tractor needed wheel spacers to make clearance for snow chains.  I had some 1" aluminum slab that I bandsawed to rough shape and then turned the spacers on my lathe.   I then used the DRO on my mill to drill the bolt pattern.  They fit perfectly.


----------



## Martin W (Feb 25, 2022)

Looks great!
Martin


----------



## projectnut (Feb 25, 2022)

I'm guessing you have a 400 series John Deere with 4-wheel steering.  I have a 445 with the 4-wheel steering that needed the same spacers to allow chains to be installed on the rear wheels.  I bought mine from the local JD dealer back in 2000 before I had the shop set up.


----------



## John O (Feb 25, 2022)

Don't they have offset rims?, mine I just need to put the wheels in outboard position to fit chains.


----------



## tq60 (Feb 25, 2022)

Impressive work!

Our prospector DRO could do this but we got rotary easier.

Yours links very nice

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## projectnut (Feb 25, 2022)

If the rear wheels didn’t steer I could just reverse the rims. Since they do steer the tires with chains come too close to the frame on full left or full right turns. 

The manual says to remove them when chains aren’t required. I’ve left mine in place since the tractor was new. It seems to me if they can withstand the weight of a 300 lb blade and the stress of chains slipping and grabbing on ice the weight of a mower shouldn’t do any harm.


----------



## jmhoying (Feb 27, 2022)

projectnut said:


> If the rear wheels didn’t steer I could just reverse the rims. Since they do steer the tires with chains come too close to the frame on full left or full right turns.
> 
> The manual says to remove them when chains aren’t required. I’ve left mine in place since the tractor was new. It seems to me if they can withstand the weight of a 300 lb blade and the stress of chains slipping and grabbing on ice the weight of a mower shouldn’t do any harm.





John O said:


> Don't they have offset rims?, mine I just need to put the wheels in outboard position to fit chains.


Yes, with all wheel steering, you have to add spacers, and reversing the wheels doesn't work at all.


----------



## John O (Feb 28, 2022)

Didn't know there was 4 wheel steering, they look cool


----------



## jmhoying (Feb 28, 2022)

projectnut said:


> I'm guessing you have a 400 series John Deere with 4-wheel steering.  I have a 445 with the 4-wheel steering that needed the same spacers to allow chains to be installed on the rear wheels.  I bought mine from the local JD dealer back in 2000 before I had the shop set up.


Yes, these are for my John Deere 425 all wheel steer.


----------

